
The Sparse Manifold Transform (2018) [pdf] - espeed
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.08887
======
swframe2
Interesting. Here is a talk on the topic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2_5QFQZGvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2_5QFQZGvM)

